# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  شرایط و آموزش غیر حضوری گرفتن پیش دانشگاهی

## Matin VT

سلام عزیزان
دانش آموز سال سومم و تصمیمم رو گرفتم که پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری بخونم
میدونم تاپیک تکراریه ولی باور کنید هیچجا دقیق جوابمو پیدا نکردم
یه عزیزی پیدا میشه کلا بهم بگه غیر حضوری گرفتن چجوریه؟باید چیکار کرد؟کجا رفت؟شرایطش چیه؟
ممنون

----------


## azem

برای ثبت نام پروندتو از مدرسه میگیری می بری مدرسه بزرگسالان
بعد نوبت اول و نوبت دوم میری امتحان میدی

----------


## Matin VT

> برای ثبت نام پروندتو از مدرسه میگیری می بری مدرسه بزرگسالان
> بعد نوبت اول و نوبت دوم میری امتحان میدی


همین؟!هیچ محدودیت سنی یا چیز دیگه ای وجود نداره؟!
در ضمن ممنون بابت پاسخ

----------


## Navid70

> سلام عزیزان
> دانش آموز سال سومم و تصمیمم رو گرفتم که پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری بخونم
> میدونم تاپیک تکراریه ولی باور کنید هیچجا دقیق جوابمو پیدا نکردم
> یه عزیزی پیدا میشه کلا بهم بگه غیر حضوری گرفتن چجوریه؟باید چیکار کرد؟کجا رفت؟شرایطش چیه؟
> ممنون


شرایط داره، شبانه که همنیجوری پذیرش نمیکنه باید روزانه قبول نشی تا بتونی بری شبانه یعنی هم خرداد بیافتی هم شهریور
ارزش نداره ولی میتونی یه غیر انتفاعی داغون بری بگی نمیام سر کلاس ،هزینشم حدودا 4 تومنه،بهترین کار اینه یه گواهی بگیری که مثلا پات شکسته 9 ماه مرخصی بگیری

----------


## z.f.p

نخیر .قانونی نیست این کار...به من مدرسه پروندمو نداد.اداره هم نگذاشت...شرایط خاصی داره..

----------


## silence10

هيچ شرايط خاصي نداره..ميري آموزش پرورش منطقتون ميپرسي مدرسه اي كه امسال غيرحضوري هارو قبول ميكنه چيه..بعدش ميري مدرسه ثبت نام ميكني.هر ترمم ١٢واحد ميتوني برداري..يني مثلا زيست ٤واحده شيمي ٤واحده و زبانم ٤واحده و به همين ترتيب بقيه درسا..انتخاب دروسم دسته خودته..والسلام..يه سر به آموزش و پرورش بزني كامل برات توضيح ميده..

----------


## loading

up

----------


## loading

چرا میگید بزرگسالان؟مگه بزرگسالان فقط واسه کسایی نیس که از پیش دانشگاهی افتادن؟ما که امسال سومیم و سال بعد پیش دانشگاهی هستیم بایس چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## loading

چرا میگید بزرگسالان؟مگه بزرگسالان فقط واسه کسایی نیس که از پیش  دانشگاهی افتادن؟ما که امسال سومیم و سال بعد پیش دانشگاهی هستیم بایس  چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## loading

آیا کسی هست مرا یاری کند؟

----------


## loading

چرا میگید بزرگسالان؟مگه بزرگسالان  فقط واسه کسایی نیس که از پیش  دانشگاهی افتادن؟ما که امسال سومیم و سال  بعد پیش دانشگاهی هستیم بایس  چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## _Fateme_

والا من رفتم بعثت جهانشهر کرج کل کلاسارو نوشتم یعنی یه جورایی تو مدرسه شون ثبت نام کردم ولی فقط کلاسای کنکورمو رفتم و واسه امتحانام سوالارو بهمون میدادن

----------


## loading

چرا میگید بزرگسالان؟مگه بزرگسالان فقط واسه کسایی نیس که از پیش دانشگاهی افتادن؟ما که امسال سومیم و سال بعد پیش دانشگاهی هستیم بایس چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## loading

up

----------


## loading

چرا میگید بزرگسالان؟مگه بزرگسالان فقط واسه کسایی نیس که از پیش دانشگاهی افتادن؟ما که امسال سومیم و سال بعد پیش دانشگاهی هستیم بایس چیکار کنیم؟

----------

